# No more 2020 Bikes!



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Was at a small local shop (Kona & Salsa) over the weekend and they were very low on stock. I ask what was up? The reply was shocking - they said that there were not any bikes under about $3K available. Warehouse is empty and they were not going to get anymore! They told me a friend across town that manages a Trek store was having the same issues. What the heck? Between Covid shutting down factories and a surge in popularity of mountain bikes there is now a shortage. Crazy - out of bikes and summer is just getting started! Guess I'll be riding the EX7 for another season.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Pinkbike is your friend. There are 2300 bikes in the All Mountain/Enduro category for sale under $3000. If you're patient and do your homework, you can find a bike for $3000 that somebody else paid $5000 for 6 months ago. But yes, all our local shops are busy, busy, busy. I'm hearing about 3 week waits for service. It's yet another reason to have multiple bikes. I read an article the other day that Specialized's dealer network has requested 7000 Stumpjumpers but they had only forecasted a need for 5000. Whoops...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

this has been a pretty common issue these days.

https://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/local-bike-shop-out-bikes-1139405.html

https://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/if-you-have-cheap-bikes-garage-sell-them-now-1137411.html

https://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/these-good-bad-times-lbs-1136425.html


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

also evident: MTBR forums have seen, IMO, a big increase in new users asking newbie questions. that's a good thing, but it's weird!


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

First World problems hey


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

k2rider1964 said:


> Pinkbike is your friend. There are 2300 bikes in the All Mountain/Enduro category for sale under $3000. If you're patient and do your homework, you can find a bike for $3000 that somebody else paid $5000 for 6 months ago. But yes, all our local shops are busy, busy, busy. I'm hearing about 3 week waits for service. It's yet another reason to have multiple bikes. I read an article the other day that Specialized's dealer network has requested 7000 Stumpjumpers but they had only forecasted a need for 5000. Whoops...


No longer true, Pinkbike is also devoid of low cost options, many sellers are asking full retail for used bikes, even frames are being snatched up.

I ended up getting a new bike for my DIL from REI.

The fallout will be tons of relaly good deals next winter


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

k2rider1964 said:


> Pinkbike is your friend. There are 2300 bikes in the All Mountain/Enduro category for sale under $3000. If you're patient and do your homework, you can find a bike for $3000 that somebody else paid $5000 for 6 months ago. But yes, all our local shops are busy, busy, busy. I'm hearing about 3 week waits for service. It's yet another reason to have multiple bikes. I read an article the other day that Specialized's dealer network has requested 7000 Stumpjumpers but they had only forecasted a need for 5000. Whoops...


I guess it's true that there are more people out there trying to ride bikes of all kinds now. I would imagine that supply chain disruptions could possibly have something to do with the empty stores. As for service--all the more reason to do as much of it yourself as you can. And as for having to ride a bike for another year--I'm sure that for most people on this forum, we could realistically probably ride our current bike for the rest of our lives, and with the proper attitude (and maintenance) not suffer too much. Yes, for many of us a new bike is part of what makes life interesting, but I take the attitude that as long as I have a reasonably functional bike, and most importantly, a reasonably functional body, then I win simply by being able to get out there and ride.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

The major frame manufacturers can't do their work right now, so I'm informed.


----------

